# Mahlerians, I need your help.



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

I have all of the original CDs of Levine's RCA recordings of his Mahler, except the 10th. Unfortunately, the sound on the CDs is not very good. As you know, Levine's recordings are now available in a box set, and cheap, too!  Does anyone know if the sound on the recordings in the box have been improved? Has anyone here bought the set who also has some of the original CDs and compared the recordings? Basically, is the box set worth the price or should I just keep what I have?


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Markbridge said:


> Mahlerians ...


There's only one Mahlerian. :tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Markbridge said:


> I have all of the original CDs of Levine's RCA recordings of his Mahler, except the 10th. Unfortunately, the sound on the CDs is not very good. As you know, Levine's recordings are now available in a box set, and cheap, too!  Does anyone know if the sound on the recordings in the box have been improved? Has anyone here bought the set who also has some of the original CDs and compared the recordings? Basically, is the box set worth the price or should I just keep what I have?


They have been remastered and the sound has been improved. The 7th for example is now more listenable than it was, but it won't be winning any prizes for sound. Neither will the remainder of the 10th which was recorded well after the adagio in early digital sound. All that said, I paid like $10 for the new box set. All remastered and in one box it's certainly worth that price.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Skilmarilion said:


> There's only one Mahlerian. :tiphat:


I would say the avatar who posted under you is one... and I heartily,heartily recommend the recent EMI remastered box set for terrific sound quality


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> They have been remastered and the sound has been improved. The 7th for example is now more listenable than it was, but it won't be winning any prizes for sound. Neither will the remainder of the 10th which was recorded well after the adagio in early digital sound. All that said, I paid like $10 for the new box set. All remastered and in one box it's certainly worth that price.


I have the new set, but I never owned the original LPs or CD issues -- so I can't compare.

As rdb mentions above, there are definitely some "oddities" with the sound. But nothing about the recordings is so extreme that it overwhelms the music. I've just occasionally find myself noticing that the sound is a bit artificial or unnatural.


----------

